# Feel like I'm dying, please help!



## Seagull

I am a 32 year old female. I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's last year and I am taking Levothyroxine (25 mcg). Since I was diagnosed have seen an endocrinologist every 3 months and my results always come back good (within normal limits), but I feel horrible. I have night sweats, hot flashes, I'm missing periods, I have fatique, heart palpitations, extreme anxiety and dizziness. I have a combination of these symptoms every single day. I explained my symptoms to my endo, but he says it must be unrelated, because my result are normal and suggested it might have something to do with my hormones. So I went to my family doctor who performed a series of hormonal tests an Xray and an EKG (at this point I feel like I have some terrible disease). He also did a complete blood work. Everything came back normal. I took the results to my endo and his response was: "well, it's not your ovaries or your hormones so it must be something else". Like what? I already paid $1000 for all the tests I had done (I don't have insurance), plus $200 everytime I see my endo, what else am I suppose to do?! According to my endo I have a hypothyroid and yet I also have many hyper symptoms. He cannot explain it since all tests are normal. I am at my wit's end and my symptoms are so bad that they affect my life greatly. Please help me find an asnwer!


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> I am a 32 year old female. I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's last year and I am taking Levothyroxine (25 mcg). Since I was diagnosed have seen an endocrinologist every 3 months and my results always come back good (within normal limits), but I feel horrible. I have night sweats, hot flashes, I'm missing periods, I have fatique, heart palpitations, extreme anxiety and dizziness. I have a combination of these symptoms every single day. I explained my symptoms to my endo, but he says it must be unrelated, because my result are normal and suggested it might have something to do with my hormones. So I went to my family doctor who performed a series of hormonal tests an Xray and an EKG (at this point I feel like I have some terrible disease). He also did a complete blood work. Everything came back normal. I took the results to my endo and his response was: "well, it's not your ovaries or your hormones so it must be something else". Like what? I already paid $1000 for all the tests I had done (I don't have insurance), plus $200 everytime I see my endo, what else am I suppose to do?! According to my endo I have a hypothyroid and yet I also have many hyper symptoms. He cannot explain it since all tests are normal. I am at my wit's end and my symptoms are so bad that they affect my life greatly. Please help me find an asnwer!


Hi, Seagull and welcome. I am sorry you are so so ill. The first thing I notice is the extremely low dose of Levoxyl over a long period of time. That is actually below the initial recommended starting dose of 50 mcgs..

That said, I would love to see your "normal range" labs. Results and definitely the ranges as different labs use different ranges and also, have you ever had any of these tests................(?)

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

(Note that FT3 and FT4 are not the same as T3 and T4.)


----------



## Seagull

Thank you for your reply. I don't have the results from November since my doctor didn't send me my a copy yet (even though I called and asked for one) but these are my previous results: March 25 2009 / TSH 2.79 (Normal 0.400-4.00) / T4F 1.71 (Normal 0.800-1.90) ~ June 3 2009 / TSH 1.88 (Normal 0.400-4.50) / T4F 1.25 (Normal 0.800-1.80). Back then I was on 75mcg, but as I started having hyper symptoms my doctor decreased the dosage. The other test I had done were: Chem Test 8, Basic Metabolic Panel, LDL, Estrogens, FHS, LH, Progesterone, Prolactin, CBC/DIFF, ESR. I also had a thyroid ultrasound done in june 2009 which came back normal.


----------



## Nosbunny

I had a simular reaction when i was put on my first thyroid med synthroid when i was first diagnosed with hashi's.... i felt horrible.. i had to go natural and it did help alot, i also got fine tests on the hormones but luckily my gyno listened to what i was saying and prescribed progesterone cream. i would check into the progesterone cream its all natural as well. I hope you get better sweety there is nothing worse than heart palpitations


----------



## Seagull

Heart palpitations are terrifying; I'll never get used to them. I am planning on seeing a cardiologist because I am so scared that there's something wrong with my heart. Also, the fatigue is crippling; it's gotten so bad that I have to muster all the energy I have left just to wash the dishes or make the bed. The night sweats don't let me get a decent night's sleep since I wake up hot and sweating every hour or so. I just want all these horrible symptoms to go away so I can get back to my life!


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Heart palpitations are terrifying; I'll never get used to them. I am planning on seeing a cardiologist because I am so scared that there's something wrong with my heart. Also, the fatigue is crippling; it's gotten so bad that I have to muster all the energy I have left just to wash the dishes or make the bed. The night sweats don't let me get a decent night's sleep since I wake up hot and sweating every hour or so. I just want all these horrible symptoms to go away so I can get back to my life!


May I suggest that you get your ferritin level checked? If low, that could be the cause of the symptoms you describe and it would also interfere with the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.

Here is info.........

http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

I do agree though that you should see a cardiologist to make sure and when you do that, please let us know.


----------



## cgrass

Seagull said:


> Heart palpitations are terrifying; I'll never get used to them. I am planning on seeing a cardiologist because I am so scared that there's something wrong with my heart.


I don't think heart palpitations are much to worry about. Here's a link about them: http://www.medicinenet.com/arrhythmia_irregular_heartbeat/article.htm
I had heart palpitations for years, I don't any more. My heart would miss a beat. Then it would beat extra hard. It felt like my heart was thumping in my throat. I seem to remember they might be caused by eating chocolate  or caffeine. 
POSSIBLY heart palpitations are connected with celiac disease, an autoimmune disease that's connected to Hashimoto's. People with Hashimoto's are probably more likely to have celiac disease than people in general. 
So you might get tested for celiac disease. My heart palpitations had gone away by the time I stopped eating foods that made me sick when I tried them after an elimination diet. 
Laura


----------



## Seagull

Thank you to all of you for all the info. I researched all the links and made a list with the tests I need. It's so comforting to know that I'm not alone. My doctor make me feel like it's all in my head. His theory is "as long as your test results are good, you're fine".


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Thank you to all of you for all the info. I researched all the links and made a list with the tests I need. It's so comforting to know that I'm not alone. My doctor make me feel like it's all in my head. His theory is "as long as your test results are good, you're fine".


You are the owner of your body and no one knows it better than you do.

Did your doctor even listen to your heart? Arrhythmia is nothing to fool with. Find a doctor who will listen to you and help you. I hope you made the appt. with the cardiologist.

Let us know.


----------



## Seagull

When I go for a check-up the only thing my endo does is ask me how I feel (which he doesn't take in considerantion anyway), checks to see if my thyroid is swollen and then the nurse draws some blood. He never listens to my heart or anyhting else. But when I go to my family doctor he always listens to my heart and takes my BP and last time I was there he also did a chest X-Ray and an EKG.


----------



## cgrass

Andros said:


> Arrhythmia is nothing to fool with. Find a doctor who will listen to you and help you. I hope you made the appt. with the cardiologist.


According to the link I gave, everybody gets a skipped heartbeat occasionally, and people need to get heart palpitations checked out if they happen a lot, or if they have symptoms from them, like faintness.

I had chest pain years ago after some strenuous exercise. I went to a clinic, they did an EKG, I think they checked for mitral valve prolapse. I think I mentioned the heart palpitations at the same time, and the doctor said, oh, probably PVC's and no big deal.

Laura


----------



## Seagull

I saw the my endo last week and I just got the results:
ATA out>1,000 (normal 0.000*10.0)
ATG hi 95.7 (normal 0.000*20.0)
F4 1.16 (normal 0.890*1.76)
TSH hi 5.43 (normal 0.400*4.00)
T3F 3.97 (normal 1.50*4.10)
The endo said that my thyroid is underactive right now. That's probably because I stop taking the Levothyroxine a months ago because I could not tolerate the side effects any more. Soon as I stopped taking it almost all of my symptoms disappeared. The only symptoms I still have are hot flashes and I still don't have a period. Endo said that could be caused by the thyroid itself. I explained to him that I have many side effects from the Levothyroxine, and he said that is extremely rare, but not unheard of. Right now I started taking half of a 25 mcg pill. Even when I was on 25 mcg I had all those symptoms. I will also see a cardiologist, but I'm pretty sure it was the medicine since my symptoms dissapeared once I stopped taking the pills.
I also tried the Shyntroid last year with the same results.


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> I am a 32 year old female. I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's last year and I am taking Levothyroxine (25 mcg). Since I was diagnosed have seen an endocrinologist every 3 months and my results always come back good (within normal limits), but I feel horrible. I have night sweats, hot flashes, I'm missing periods, I have fatique, heart palpitations, extreme anxiety and dizziness. I have a combination of these symptoms every single day. I explained my symptoms to my endo, but he says it must be unrelated, because my result are normal and suggested it might have something to do with my hormones. So I went to my family doctor who performed a series of hormonal tests an Xray and an EKG (at this point I feel like I have some terrible disease). He also did a complete blood work. Everything came back normal. I took the results to my endo and his response was: "well, it's not your ovaries or your hormones so it must be something else". Like what? I already paid $1000 for all the tests I had done (I don't have insurance), plus $200 everytime I see my endo, what else am I suppose to do?! According to my endo I have a hypothyroid and yet I also have many hyper symptoms. He cannot explain it since all tests are normal. I am at my wit's end and my symptoms are so bad that they affect my life greatly. Please help me find an asnwer!


Hi there and welcome to the board. Well................I have plenty to say about your situation. I think you need a different doc and it does not have to be an endo.

Where is your TSH at? What about Free T4 and Free T3; ever tested for these??? We need ranges also when you post results.

Here is what I think; you are very very undermedicated which is unconscionable. Also, Hashimoto's patients should have their TSH suppressed which means below 1.0

AACE recommends the range for all patients to be 0.3 * 3.0

I suspect that what is normal for your doctor is not normal for you. You are on the lowest dose of T4 that I have ever seen. Most patients get started on 50 mcgs. of Levothyroixine and are titrated upward every 8 weeks as per labs and clinical evaluation until the patient feels well.


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> Hi there and welcome to the board. Well................I have plenty to say about your situation. I think you need a different doc and it does not have to be an endo.
> 
> Where is your TSH at? What about Free T4 and Free T3; ever tested for these??? We need ranges also when you post results.
> 
> Here is what I think; you are very very undermedicated which is unconscionable. Also, Hashimoto's patients should have their TSH suppressed which means below 1.0
> 
> AACE recommends the range for all patients to be 0.3 * 3.0
> 
> I suspect that what is normal for your doctor is not normal for you. You are on the lowest dose of T4 that I have ever seen. Most patients get started on 50 mcgs. of Levothyroixine and are titrated upward every 8 weeks as per labs and clinical evaluation until the patient feels well.


These are the results with the ranges:

ATA out>1,000 (normal 0.000*10.0)
ATG hi 95.7 (normal 0.000*20.0)
F4 1.16 (normal 0.890*1.76)
TSH hi 5.43 (normal 0.400*4.00)
T3F 3.97 (normal 1.50*4.10)

I am on such a low dose because all the symptoms I had were caused by the medicine. As soon as I lower the dose or stop completely my symptoms disappear. If I take even 25 mcg (which I know it's a very low dosage) I start getting panic attacks, heart palpitations and many other ugly symptoms.


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't have the results from November since my doctor didn't send me my a copy yet (even though I called and asked for one) but these are my previous results: March 25 2009 / TSH 2.79 (Normal 0.400*4.00) / T4F 1.71 (Normal 0.800*1.90) ~ June 3 2009 / TSH 1.88 (Normal 0.400*4.50) / T4F 1.25 (Normal 0.800*1.80). Back then I was on 75mcg, but as I started having hyper symptoms my doctor decreased the dosage. The other test I had done were: Chem Test 8, Basic Metabolic Panel, LDL, Estrogens, FHS, LH, Progesterone, Prolactin, CBC/DIFF, ESR. I also had a thyroid ultrasound done in june 2009 which came back normal.


I wonder if your ferritin is low. Ferritin is the protein that stores iron for cellular uptake. It should be 50 to 100. Low ferritin can cause those same hyper*like symptoms. Also, low ferritin interferes w/ the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.

And as a Hashi's patient, your TSH is way too high. When the TSH is suppressed, the antibodies get very very quiet and the patient feels so much better.


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> I wonder if your ferritin is low. Ferritin is the protein that stores iron for cellular uptake. It should be 50 to 100. Low ferritin can cause those same hyper*like symptoms. Also, low ferritin interferes w/ the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.
> 
> And as a Hashi's patient, your TSH is way too high. When the TSH is suppressed, the antibodies get very very quiet and the patient feels so much better.


Thank you for your reply. I did ask my endo if I should also get my ferritin level tested and he didn't think I needed to take the test since I did a complete annual a few months ago the tests came ou ok.


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> These are the results with the ranges:
> 
> ATA out>1,000 (normal 0.000*10.0)
> ATG hi 95.7 (normal 0.000*20.0)
> F4 1.16 (normal 0.890*1.76)
> TSH hi 5.43 (normal 0.400*4.00)
> T3F 3.97 (normal 1.50*4.10)
> 
> I am on such a low dose because all the symptoms I had were caused by the medicine. As soon as I lower the dose or stop completely my symptoms disappear. If I take even 25 mcg (which I know it's a very low dosage) I start getting panic attacks, heart palpitations and many other ugly symptoms.


Interestingly, I was just reading all the above in your other post.

With such high Thryoglobulin, are you and your doctor 100% sure you don't have cancer? Have you had an uptake scan? And what is ATG? Do you know? I could not find that acronym anywhere in medical sources. ATA pulled up the thryoglobulin.

And I take it the answer to the ferritin test is no? High levels of ferritin can be found in hyperthyroid and cancer. With such high ATA, I am "wondering!"
http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.1993.3.301

Hugs,


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> Interestingly, I was just reading all the above in your other post.
> 
> With such high Thryoglobulin, are you and your doctor 100% sure you don't have cancer? Have you had an uptake scan? And what is ATG? Do you know? I could not find that acronym anywhere in medical sources. ATA pulled up the thryoglobulin.
> 
> And I take it the answer to the ferritin test is no? High levels of ferritin can be found in hyperthyroid and cancer. With such high ATA, I am "wondering!"
> http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.1993.3.301
> 
> Hugs,


I had a thyroid ultrasound done last august. Would that show something as serios as cancer?
Here is what I found on ATG:
SERODIA*ATG is a semiquantitative assay for the detection of antithyroglobulin antibodies in human plasma or serum. The assay utilizes gelatin particles sensitized with thyroglobulin, extracted and purified from human thyroid tissue.


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> I had a thyroid ultrasound done last august. Would that show something as serios as cancer?
> Here is what I found on ATG:
> SERODIA*ATG is a semiquantitative assay for the detection of antithyroglobulin antibodies in human plasma or serum. The assay utilizes gelatin particles sensitized with thyroglobulin, extracted and purified from human thyroid tissue.


Aha; well,I knew that was tied in somehow. Sonograms do not always pick up everything. It depends on the size of the nodules. Smaller ones don't show up too well if at all. And the expertise of the person doing the sonogram is also very important.

Your CBC can all come back good w/ ferritin in the basement. Just so you know. And you can tell I am worried and that I care; I hope.

Hugs,


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> Aha; well,I knew that was tied in somehow. Sonograms do not always pick up everything. It depends on the size of the nodules. Smaller ones don't show up too well if at all. And the expertise of the person doing the sonogram is also very important.
> 
> Your CBC can all come back good w/ ferritin in the basement. Just so you know. And you can tell I am worried and that I care; I hope.
> 
> Hugs,


Thank you

So what other tests do you think I should do?


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Thank you
> 
> So what other tests do you think I should do?


Please read this entire page; link provided....

INTRODUCTION
Ultrasonography is the most common and most useful way to image the thyroid gland and its pathology. In addition to facilitating the diagnosis of clinically apparent nodules, the widespread use of ultrasonography has resulted in uncovering a multitude of clinically unapparent thyroid nodules, the overwhelming majority of which are benign. The high sensitivity for nodules but poor specificity for cancer of the technique has posed a management and economic problem. This chapter will address the method and utility of clinically*effective thyroid sonography.

Although sonography can supply very important and clinically useful clues about the nature of a thyroid lesion, it does not reliably differentiate benign lesions and cancer.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6c/chapter6c_frame.htm

For the reasons stated above, I personally recommend a radioactive uptake scan and/or FNA (fine needle aspiration.)

If you achieve that, we will know a lot more one way or the other and then we can see what to do next. Cancer must be ruled in or out. This is a must.


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> Please read this entire page; link provided....
> 
> INTRODUCTION
> Ultrasonography is the most common and most useful way to image the thyroid gland and its pathology. In addition to facilitating the diagnosis of clinically apparent nodules, the widespread use of ultrasonography has resulted in uncovering a multitude of clinically unapparent thyroid nodules, the overwhelming majority of which are benign. The high sensitivity for nodules but poor specificity for cancer of the technique has posed a management and economic problem. This chapter will address the method and utility of clinically*effective thyroid sonography.
> 
> Although sonography can supply very important and clinically useful clues about the nature of a thyroid lesion, it does not reliably differentiate benign lesions and cancer.
> 
> http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6c/chapter6c_frame.htm
> 
> For the reasons stated above, I personally recommend a radioactive uptake scan and/or FNA (fine needle aspiration.)
> 
> If you achieve that, we will know a lot more one way or the other and then we can see what to do next. Cancer must be ruled in or out. This is a must.


Thank you for the link.
Basically, the article states that ultrasound can detect lessions, nodules and an enlarged thyroid, but can not differenciate between cancerous and non*cancerous nodules/lessions. My ultrasound was clean; there were no lessions or nodules, and the thyroid was not enlarged. Doesn't that rule out cancer?


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Thank you for the link.
> Basically, the article states that ultrasound can detect lessions, nodules and an enlarged thyroid, but can not differenciate between cancerous and non*cancerous nodules/lessions. My ultrasound was clean; there were no lessions or nodules, and the thyroid was not enlarged. Doesn't that rule out cancer?


If you have read the entire article, you will see that ultra*sound does not pick up nodules and lesions of a smaller size. So, the answer is no, I don't believe that rules out cancer.

Have you asked the doctor why your ATA is so high? What was his/her reply? ATA does not always mean cancer but it is a "marker" for cancer. So, I would be curious as to the answer.


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> If you have read the entire article, you will see that ultra*sound does not pick up nodules and lesions of a smaller size. So, the answer is no, I don't believe that rules out cancer.
> 
> Have you asked the doctor why your ATA is so high? What was his/her reply? ATA does not always mean cancer but it is a "marker" for cancer. So, I would be curious as to the answer.


He didn't explain to me in detail what those numbers mean or what they stand for, but he said that they're high because I am undermedicated. He did not seem concerned, nor did he wanted to do more investigations. He wants to see me in 3 months to retest. I think that he might not look for something like cancer because of my age (I'm 32).


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> He didn't explain to me in detail what those numbers mean or what they stand for, but he said that they're high because I am undermedicated. He did not seem concerned, nor did he wanted to do more investigations. He wants to see me in 3 months to retest. I think that he might not look for something like cancer because of my age (I'm 32).


There are about 37,000 new cases of thyroid cancer each year in the US, according to the National Cancer Institute. Females are more likely to have thyroid cancer at a ratio of three to one. Thyroid cancer can occur in any age group, although it is most common after age 30, and its aggressiveness increases significantly in older patients. The majority of patients present with a nodule on their thyroid that typically does not cause symptoms. Remember, over 99% of thyroid nodules are not cancer. But when thyroid cancer does begin to grow within the thyroid gland, it almost always does so within a discrete nodule within the thyroid.
http://www.endocrineweb.com/thyroidca.html

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> Please read this entire page; link provided....
> 
> For the reasons stated above, I personally recommend a radioactive uptake scan and/or FNA (fine needle aspiration.)
> 
> If you achieve that, we will know a lot more one way or the other and then we can see what to do next. Cancer must be ruled in or out. This is a must.


What is a radioactive uptake scan? Is that a CT scan? And for a FNA don't you need a nodule to aspirate?


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> What is a radioactive uptake scan? Is that a CT scan? And for a FNA don't you need a nodule to aspirate?


Yes; a nodule has to be aspirated "if" there is one. RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) is where you must swallow a small amount of radioactive material.


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> Yes; a nodule has to be aspirated "if" there is one. RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) is where you must swallow a small amount of radioactive material.


Thank you for your concern. I really appreciate your time. 
I also found this:
If a person develops thyroglobulin antibodies, then the thyroglobulin test results may be falsely elevated or decreased, depending on the testing method used. Results must be interpreted with caution. The presence of the antibodies lessens or eliminates the usefulness of the thyroglobulin test as a tumor marker.
That would probably explain why my hyroglobulin results are so high. 
Anyway, I probably will do further tests just to be sure.


----------



## peaches

I can't say if this is what you have only a doctor can properly diagnose you but I have a lot of the same symptoms with the Hashimotos. I am currently taking 5mcgs of cytomel and 50mcgs of synthroid. If my doctor had gone only by what my labs were (and they were normal most of the time) then I would still be absolutely miserable. I too thought I was dying. I can't even count the amount of emergency room visits my husband and I made sure that I was going to die before we got there. It was so bad that I was losing control of my muscles. I couldn't walk I would be shaking so bad and I would be on the verge of losing my bodily functions(thank God that never actually happened.) They all started telling me that I was having panic attacks. But antideppresents didn't do anything to help. I finally found a doctor who would treat my symptoms not my lab results. It took me 5 doctors to find one who would treat me instead of telling me there was nothing wrong with me that it was all in my head. She put me on the cytomel and within a week I started feeling remarkably better. Except for the occasional bout of an episode( all of the symptoms that you had and many, many more) I feel much more like my old self. I would feel like I was dying with a TSH level of 4.5. The high range of the test was 5.0 so it read as normal. I feel good when I am at about a .6 to a 1.0. Most doctors will tell you that is too low but to someone with Hashi's it is much more in line with feeling good. I hope you find a solution to you symptoms. Maybe you doctor could do a test run of cytomel just to see if it helps or not.

Good Luck
Peaches


----------



## Seagull

peaches said:


> I can't say if this is what you have only a doctor can properly diagnose you but I have a lot of the same symptoms with the Hashimotos. I am currently taking 5mcgs of cytomel and 50mcgs of synthroid. If my doctor had gone only by what my labs were (and they were normal most of the time) then I would still be absolutely miserable. I too thought I was dying. I can't even count the amount of emergency room visits my husband and I made sure that I was going to die before we got there. It was so bad that I was losing control of my muscles. I couldn't walk I would be shaking so bad and I would be on the verge of losing my bodily functions(thank God that never actually happened.) They all started telling me that I was having panic attacks. But antideppresents didn't do anything to help. I finally found a doctor who would treat my symptoms not my lab results. It took me 5 doctors to find one who would treat me instead of telling me there was nothing wrong with me that it was all in my head. She put me on the cytomel and within a week I started feeling remarkably better. Except for the occasional bout of an episode( all of the symptoms that you had and many, many more) I feel much more like my old self. I would feel like I was dying with a TSH level of 4.5. The high range of the test was 5.0 so it read as normal. I feel good when I am at about a .6 to a 1.0. Most doctors will tell you that is too low but to someone with Hashi's it is much more in line with feeling good. I hope you find a solution to you symptoms. Maybe you doctor could do a test run of cytomel just to see if it helps or not.
> 
> Good Luck
> Peaches


Thank you for your reply. I know exactly how you felt! I too have Hashimoto's. I was diagnosed last year and did another test last month just to be sure. I am not exactly sure, but I think that a lot of my symptoms were caused by levothyroxine (generic syntroid), because as soon as I stopped taking it I felt 100% better! Since I stopped taking the pills (2 months) ago my levels skyrocketed and my doctor said I needed to start taking them again. The reason I am so confused is because I have many hyper symptoms and my doctor says I am hypo. I haven't had a period in 3 months and I still have horrible hot flashes (a few per hour). I also did a few hormone tests to rule out premonopause and ovarian problems. 
What is Cytomel for? And do you have any side effects from Syntroid?
I am so glad that I am not the only one who feels like this (not that I want anyone to feel this misserable), but I was started to think that I'm going crazy or something.


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Thank you for your reply. I know exactly how you felt! I too have Hashimoto's. I was diagnosed last year and did another test last month just to be sure. I am not exactly sure, but I think that a lot of my symptoms were caused by levothyroxine (generic syntroid), because as soon as I stopped taking it I felt 100% better! Since I stopped taking the pills (2 months) ago my levels skyrocketed and my doctor said I needed to start taking them again. The reason I am so confused is because I have many hyper symptoms and my doctor says I am hypo. I haven't had a period in 3 months and I still have horrible hot flashes (a few per hour). I also did a few hormone tests to rule out premonopause and ovarian problems.
> What is Cytomel for? And do you have any side effects from Syntroid?
> I am so glad that I am not the only one who feels like this (not that I want anyone to feel this misserable), but I was started to think that I'm going crazy or something.


So, it is good to see you! Whereare you at with this? Have you asked for any of the tests I have recommended?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) would settle the hypo/hyper issue. If present in any amount, TSI is responsible for hyperthyroid.

Cytomel is generic T3.


----------



## Seagull

Hi Andros,
Nice to see you again 
I had no further tests done yet. I don't have insurance, so I will get them done in a few weeks when I visit my mom in Florida because her husband is a doctor and I'll just have them done at his hospital. I am feeling much better now, the only symptoms I still have are the hot flashes and no period for the last 3 months. I started the Levothyroxine again (25mcg).


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Hi Andros,
> Nice to see you again
> I had no further tests done yet. I don't have insurance, so I will get them done in a few weeks when I visit my mom in Florida because her husband is a doctor and I'll just have them done at his hospital. I am feeling much better now, the only symptoms I still have are the hot flashes and no period for the last 3 months. I started the Levothyroxine again (25mcg).


Thank you for refreshing my memory about the insurance dealy. But, thank goodness; at least you have some help there with all of this. What a wonderful blessing.

YOu must let us know. Try to get copies so that you can share results and "ranges" with us. Must have the ranges.

Lucky you going to Florida. I miss it. Lived there for 10 years plus.


----------



## peaches

Seagull said:


> Thank you for your reply. I know exactly how you felt! I too have Hashimoto's. I was diagnosed last year and did another test last month just to be sure. I am not exactly sure, but I think that a lot of my symptoms were caused by levothyroxine (generic syntroid), because as soon as I stopped taking it I felt 100% better! Since I stopped taking the pills (2 months) ago my levels skyrocketed and my doctor said I needed to start taking them again. The reason I am so confused is because I have many hyper symptoms and my doctor says I am hypo. I haven't had a period in 3 months and I still have horrible hot flashes (a few per hour). I also did a few hormone tests to rule out premonopause and ovarian problems.
> What is Cytomel for? And do you have any side effects from Syntroid?
> I am so glad that I am not the only one who feels like this (not that I want anyone to feel this misserable), but I was started to think that I'm going crazy or something.


The cytomel is T3. It hits my system instantly whereas the synthroid is T4 and is very slow to enter the system. I look at it like a refridgerator(weird analogy I know). It's like when you go shopping. You buy all the things that you will need to completely stock your refridgerator for the next couple of months. After you're done shopping you know you won't feel like cooking when you get home so you pick up a pizza to eat when you get home. The cytomel is like the pizza. It gets used up the same day it is bought( the same day you take the pill). The synthroid, on the other hand is like the groceries you bought. If you were to take a time lapsed set of pictures of your refridgerator, you would see the groceries used up slowly over the next month or so.( the synthroid is the same way, you body uses it slowly,converting it to T3 as it needs more). In taking both, I get the instant boost of the cytomel and after it wears off, usually after 5 or 6 hours, I still have the synthroid in my system as a backup. I didn't notice any benefits when I was just taking the synthroid(still felt like crapola) but when the doc started me on the cytomel it was a noticeable change within the first week I started taking it. I thought I was hyper too with the awful way I was feeling and I was leary to take it but figured at that point I would try anything. I still have episodes when my thyroid dumps but overall I feel much better. Some days feel like a couple of steps back but I think we all have those. Let me know what your doctor says.


----------



## Seagull

peaches said:


> The cytomel is T3. It hits my system instantly whereas the synthroid is T4 and is very slow to enter the system. I look at it like a refridgerator(weird analogy I know). It's like when you go shopping. You buy all the things that you will need to completely stock your refridgerator for the next couple of months. After you're done shopping you know you won't feel like cooking when you get home so you pick up a pizza to eat when you get home. The cytomel is like the pizza. It gets used up the same day it is bought( the same day you take the pill). The synthroid, on the other hand is like the groceries you bought. If you were to take a time lapsed set of pictures of your refridgerator, you would see the groceries used up slowly over the next month or so.( the synthroid is the same way, you body uses it slowly,converting it to T3 as it needs more). In taking both, I get the instant boost of the cytomel and after it wears off, usually after 5 or 6 hours, I still have the synthroid in my system as a backup. I didn't notice any benefits when I was just taking the synthroid(still felt like crapola) but when the doc started me on the cytomel it was a noticeable change within the first week I started taking it. I thought I was hyper too with the awful way I was feeling and I was leary to take it but figured at that point I would try anything. I still have episodes when my thyroid dumps but overall I feel much better. Some days feel like a couple of steps back but I think we all have those. Let me know what your doctor says.


Did you have any side effects from the syntroid? I just started taking it again about 3 weeks ago and surely enough my anxiety is back and I just know that heart palpitations will soon follow. As soon as I stop taking it my symptoms dissapear, but my doctor said that I really need it since my levels are so high. I just hate anxiety! I cannot control it. It always makes me feel afraid that I have a deadly disease, I get chest pains, shortness of breath....It's horrible. For me, the symptoms from the medicine are worse than the symptoms caused by Hashimotos.


----------



## Kaylasly

I also get anxiety from meds! I can't seem to take anything. Today I switched from Canadian Erfa to a timed release Compounded Armour and I thought I was going to have a heart attack! I am still experiencing chest pain right now. I am taking 25 mcgs of Synthroid and starting tomorrow 60 mgs of Armour. I sure hope I can handle the Armour. I took it for several years with no problems then when they reformulated I started having problems. Now apparently they have reformulated again. But in November I switched meds a bunch and I have never been the same since. I get terrible anxiety now. My heart races when I get up and walk around. This is awful and I don't know what to do. I spend alot of time crying!


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002

Why don't you try Levothroid or Levoxyl. It has no lactose and and least allergenic pills out there, also least side effects after I've researched this. Your adrenals might be plaguing you. If your adrenals are weak and not working right then it can cause all these symptoms and worse! This info comes from my mom's doctor who is also treating her for Hashi's. Buy unrefined salt or sea salt and only eat that *don't cook it though or it kills its properties*. Eat less pasta type foods and snack every 2-3 hrs to help heal your adrenals. It can take a few months to 2 years to heal, they heal slow. Google Adrenal Fatigue. The thyroid is closely related to the adrenals so when one works the other doesn't either and spills out too much or little. As well real black licorice is wonderful for the adrenals but not if you have high blood pressure.


----------



## Andros

Seagull said:


> Did you have any side effects from the syntroid? I just started taking it again about 3 weeks ago and surely enough my anxiety is back and I just know that heart palpitations will soon follow. As soon as I stop taking it my symptoms dissapear, but my doctor said that I really need it since my levels are so high. I just hate anxiety! I cannot control it. It always makes me feel afraid that I have a deadly disease, I get chest pains, shortness of breath....It's horrible. For me, the symptoms from the medicine are worse than the symptoms caused by Hashimotos.


Consider this; if you have low ferritin (should be 50 to 100), that could be causing these symptoms when you start taking your thyroxine.

Have you ever had a Ferritin lab test?

http://www.labtestsonline.org/searc...sp_q=ferritin&search_btn.x=27&search_btn.y=11


----------



## Seagull

Kaylasly said:


> I also get anxiety from meds! I can't seem to take anything. Today I switched from Canadian Erfa to a timed release Compounded Armour and I thought I was going to have a heart attack! I am still experiencing chest pain right now. I am taking 25 mcgs of Synthroid and starting tomorrow 60 mgs of Armour. I sure hope I can handle the Armour. I took it for several years with no problems then when they reformulated I started having problems. Now apparently they have reformulated again. But in November I switched meds a bunch and I have never been the same since. I get terrible anxiety now. My heart races when I get up and walk around. This is awful and I don't know what to do. I spend alot of time crying!


I know how you feel! I was freaking out last night. Took me 2 hours to fall asleep! Because I keep busy during the day, it seems to only happen for me in the evening/night when I slow down. It's horrible!


----------



## Seagull

Andros said:


> Consider this; if you have low ferritin (should be 50 to 100), that could be causing these symptoms when you start taking your thyroxine.
> 
> Have you ever had a Ferritin lab test?
> 
> http://www.labtestsonline.org/searc...sp_q=ferritin&search_btn.x=27&search_btn.y=11


I did mention the test to my endo last time I was there and he said I don't need it because my CBC panel was good (it also included iron levels test).


----------



## Seagull

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Why don't you try Levothroid or Levoxyl. It has no lactose and and least allergenic pills out there, also least side effects after I've researched this. Your adrenals might be plaguing you. If your adrenals are weak and not working right then it can cause all these symptoms and worse! This info comes from my mom's doctor who is also treating her for Hashi's. Buy unrefined salt or sea salt and only eat that *don't cook it though or it kills its properties*. Eat less pasta type foods and snack every 2-3 hrs to help heal your adrenals. It can take a few months to 2 years to heal, they heal slow. Google Adrenal Fatigue. The thyroid is closely related to the adrenals so when one works the other doesn't either and spills out too much or little. As well real black licorice is wonderful for the adrenals but not if you have high blood pressure.


I actually am on Levothyroxine right now. I tried Syntroid last year and had even worse side effects so I switched back to Levo.


----------



## peaches

Seagull said:


> I know how you feel! I was freaking out last night. Took me 2 hours to fall asleep! Because I keep busy during the day, it seems to only happen for me in the evening/night when I slow down. It's horrible!


Alot of times you can have a thyroid dump at night which can make your symtpoms peak at the most ridiculous hours. I have my worst episodes around 1am to 3am. It also doesn't help with getting meds regulated when you have all these horrible feelings. You can doubt the medication. I swing from Hypo to Hyper all the time and you can have all these symptoms with both. The anxiety happens to me either way and I go from having my heart racing(hyper) to pounding out of my chest(hypo) all the time. My doctor told me that depending on the dosage of the synthroid there are certain fillers they can use to make it. She put me on the 50 mcgs (I just take 2 of them to make up the daily 100 mcg. dosage). She said that sometimes people can have reactions to the dyes and fillers used and that the 50 mcg didn't have them. You may want to discuss that with your doctor. Until you get properly titrated you may continue to have symptoms even though you are taking medication. I do know that alot of people seem to like the Armour more than the synthetic but so far I am ok on them. I just have to find the "sweet spot" for dosage.


----------

